#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  MySQL Remoto

## JhonatanAmaral

Olá. pessoal estou querendo fazer um pequeno servidor de banco de dados no meu computador usando o MySQL. Gostaria de acessar o servidor que está no meu computador a partir de qualquer outro computador conectador à internet..
OBS.: Não é rede local não.. é internet mesmo.

----------


## shuttner

Qual a dúvida?

----------


## MrGravetto

Jhonatan,

O primeiro passo e verificar se o servidor está com as regras de Firewall que permitam essa consulta externa, normalmente essas configurações se encontram no próprio ".conf" do serviço de Banco de Dados.

O segundo passo é destinar um IP estático público e/ou privado a este servidor sendo que, se privado, deverá realizar um dst-nat no mesmo.

----------


## Bruno

https://www.google.com.br/webhp?sour...mysql%20remoto

----------


## Bruno

https://www.google.com.br/webhp?sour...remoto+mariadb

----------


## JhonatanAmaral

Obrigado pela atenção! Então gostaria de saber qual seria a configuração que deveria fazer no servidor mysql para que eu pudesse acessá-lo a partir de qualquer computador conectado à internet.

----------


## JhonatanAmaral

Pessoal me desculpem.. eu esqueci um informação importante é no windows. quais configurações devo fazer no my.ini

----------


## fhayashi

grant all privilegens on nome_da_base.* to 'usuario'@'%' identified by 'password';

Se vc usa IP privado tem de por port forward para o MySQL, geralmente a 3306

----------


## andrecarlim

> grant all privilegens on nome_da_base.* to 'usuario'@'%' identified by 'password';
> 
> Se vc usa IP privado tem de por port forward para o MySQL, geralmente a 3306


Esse "%" está por trás de muitos males... Depois não vai adiantar vir aqui alegando que levou um DDoS e teve o MySQL invadido/detonado... E ainda tem o merda do Port forward!

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

> Esse "%" está por trás de muitos males... Depois não vai adiantar vir aqui alegando que levou um DDoS e teve o MySQL invadido/detonado... E ainda tem o merda do Port forward!
> 
> Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App


Bom, tem outra forma de conseguir o acesso "de qualquer máquina na internet"?

----------


## andrecarlim

A ideia é não deixar acessível de qualquer máquina dá internet...

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Normalmente não. Mas.....

----------


## andrecarlim

> Compreendo que deixar aberto é uma enorme brecha, mas para um ambiente de estudos não faz mal!
> 
> O meu mariadb fica protegido a 7 chaves, pois contém dados importantíssimos, diante disso não deixarei aberto para tudo aí!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


Sim! Eu penso que mesmo para estudo, aprender de modo correto, no futuro, vai ser de grande aproveitamento, acredito que ao invés de usar "%", configurar o IP de origem já vai ajudar bastante, e além disso configurar um firewall com limite de conexões por segundo fica bom, eu por exemplo uso assim.

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Bom,não tenho nenhum MySQL que tenha conexão externa, só localhost mesmo. 

Geralmente os client server que usamos estão no SQL server. Restritos a rede interna

----------


## fbsalvi

bom dia amigo de uma olhada nesses links...
https://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/C...rvidores-MySQL
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...address-failed
http://atendimento.redehost.com.br/h...emoto-do-Mysql

Att,

Fabiano.

----------

